# More FREAKIN Bills!



## brownhairedmom

Okay so the internet/phone bill WAS in my name. I called in June 6th and cancelled it. GUESS WHO GETS A $200 BILL IN THE MAIL TODAY!? For a service from May 15th-June 15th. Obviously, I knew I had to pay May's bill, but Adam didn't even tell me it had come! So now I have two bills put together because idiot can't open his mail and let me know a bill showed up in my name! When I cancelled it, it had to be given 30 days notice, so I have to pay up until July too. ARG. If he had just given me the money in the first place so I could transfer the fucking account to his name, I wouldn't be having this issue right now.

So now I'm stuck with the bill that I didn't even get the service for and he's not answering his phone/texts/emails. :gun::gun:


----------



## nikky0907

:shock:

He is such an irresponsible little a*****e!

Seriously,how could thins man ever lead an independant life?!

Shove the bill into his nose or when you talk to his mother and tell her you're pregnant,give the bill to her!

:grr:

I mean,first he dodges the responsibility towards his child and then after loading all that on you,you still have to pay bills for his services!

Where is that hitman?!


----------



## leeanne

:hug::hug:

What a jerk!


----------



## Vickie

Jerk!!!


----------



## WaitingForYou

What ever made you sleep with that man?

How someone can be so selfish is beyond me. He is very immature. He cant make you struggle!!! Grrr.


----------



## vicky

jerk


----------



## brownhairedmom

WaitingForYou said:


> What ever made you sleep with that man?



I was deluded, obviously.

I got hold of him, he *called* the company and apparently he only has to pay for 10 days, according to him. 10 days because thats only how long he's had his own god damn internet set up in his name!!!!!!!! He can't even check the status of my account because he has no authorization to do so!! So now he's refusing to pay it saying I'm just trying to get his money from him.


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

What a prick! I thought I had major issues going on with Gav at the minute, but I think Adam is the winning prick at the moment!


----------



## UBC Mom

Men can be jerks


----------



## amorewhite

jerks, its so bad


----------

